# Bleak House Farm York



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Has anyone stayed at Bleak House Farm CL near York. I wanted to know what facilities they had, if any, as we were thinking of staying there.

Or, can anyone recommend a CL or CS near York which isn't a million miles away from the centre.

Thanks.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

ThePrisoner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone stayed at Bleak House Farm CL near York. I wanted to know what facilities they had, if any, as we were thinking of staying there.
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes-stayed there last year and it's perfect for visiting York as there is a bus stop at the end of the lane some 300 yds away, and it's about 15 mins into town. 8)

As I remember, they have a dump point and water and nothing else. don't think EHU is an option either, just a field for about six quid a night.

steve


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
Its perfect for visiting York, bus stop right outside the site.

There is a field for the summer but in winter you use the very large compound which is hardstanding. This bit is a bit untidy with wrecked cars/junk in the far corner. 

No leccy normally, but if you ring in advance they maybe able to get you some. Leccy is usually reserved for long stay units of which there are quite a few(about 3 or 4). These units are not always occupied though so you could be ok. You buy a card for £5 and put it into the machine for leccy, we were there a couple of months ago and did exactly that, stayed a few nights and used £2.50 worth which is all they charged us for, said they would sell the remainder to someone else.

The owners are lovely people, especially the elderly lady who runs it with her son, very friendly, we have to know her quite well, cos often stay there.

Only £6.00 a night, there's a lovely cycle ride into York, by the river, only a couple of miles. 

Best site in York by a mile in my opinion, depends on what you want though, some people will not like it because its not posh enough for them and no showers/toilets etc, but we love it, wouldn,t stay anywhere else.

The university is straight across the road and there are beautiful walks through the grounds which the general public can use, loads of lakes, trees, wildlife there.

Hope this helps.

Paul.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We stayed there back in nov 2007.

Basic cl with no bells or whistles, but perfect location for visiting York.

I put an entry in the database.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3034

It would be great if anyone who has stayed recently could add a review to bring it up to date. :wink:

pete


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

peejay said:


> We stayed there back in nov 2007.
> 
> Basic cl with no bells or whistles, but perfect location for visiting York.
> 
> ...


Done.

Paul.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

coppo said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > We stayed there back in nov 2007.
> ...


Thanks Paul, thats an excellent review. 

Pete


----------

